
Please make a donation to airwars.org - megous
https://airwars.org/make-a-donation/
======
megous
They're trying record the record of US and friends actions against civilians
in Syria and Iraq. And are in trouble ATM, because of massive increase in
allegations in the last two months. Up to 1000 civilians were allegedly killed
by US and friends just in March, up from hundreds a month previously.

So if you care for some accountability for this, this would help.

[https://airwars.org/civilian-casualty-claims/](https://airwars.org/civilian-
casualty-claims/)

------
briane80
I see airwars.org already receives funding from the open society foundation
and other nerfarious organistions.

Perhaps you should ask billionaire George Soros for a sweaty wad of cash.

~~~
megous
What's nefarious about it?

